# Are Gospel Harmonies Good?



## CharlieJ (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm speaking here of sermon series, not the very useful books written on the subject. Is it really beneficial to preach a "Life of Jesus" sermon series? I'm beginning to think not, and here's why. Each of the four Gospel writers fashioned his Gospel by selectively including and ordering elements of Jesus' life. Each book has its own theme, motifs, and styles. 

If that is so, than attempting to merge the books only results in blunting the distinctive emphases and quality of each. At least, that is how it appears to me. Also, I am not against using parallel passages to support a sermon.


----------



## MW (Jul 15, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> I'm speaking here of sermon series, not the very useful books written on the subject. Is it really beneficial to preach a "Life of Jesus" sermon series? I'm beginning to think not, and here's why. Each of the four Gospel writers fashioned his Gospel by selectively including and ordering elements of Jesus' life. Each book has its own theme, motifs, and styles.
> 
> If that is so, than attempting to merge the books only results in blunting the distinctive emphases and quality of each. At least, that is how it appears to me. Also, I am not against using parallel passages to support a sermon.



Were the Evangelists writing "real history?" Evangelicals answer, Yes.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 16, 2009)

What is the significance of that question and answer?


----------



## MW (Jul 16, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> What is the significance of that question and answer?



One does not truly preach the text without explaining the history the Evangelists were intending to write. E.g., Luke 22:50, "And one of them smote the servant of the high priest, and cut off his right ear." Who is the "one of them?" John 18:10,"Then Simon Peter having a sword drew it, and smote the high priest’s servant, and cut off his right ear. The servant’s name was Malchus." One might attempt to give reasons why the name of the disciple is concealed in Luke and revealed in John, but it would be remiss of an expositor of Luke's Gospel to leave out the fact that it was Peter who carried out the act of misguided zeal, especially considering the preceding narrative.


----------

